# 911 alert



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone in the Glendale california area...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-att-bird-rescuers-36505.html


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw this thread- Breaks my heart--- Just wanted to respond so this gets Bumped to the top of the list!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is getting handled so am going to close this thread .. updates will be in the other thread.

Terry


----------

